# 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld!



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

Well after the lemons race I bought a crashed audi 5+5 for $50 and stuffed it in the trailer behind the Scirocco and towed it home. At first I was not sure what I was going to do with it may be part it may be fix it to race? So I had a look at it and talked it over with my Lemons Team we think that it will make a lemons car once again. this time I will install my 5000 turbo engine in it and make some real power. So this will be the biuld of that car! I will start in a few weeks and after the snow melts I can get my $150 5000 turbo car out and start the swap.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jalopnik/sets/72157612261899668/with/3175945314/
some pix of the car.
The New Car as it is now.
















this was late after the race getting ready to load up.
stay tuned.


----------



## JettaSTR4 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (04 Rabbit Man)*

pretty rare car too bad its in that condition


----------



## MikeHock (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (JettaSTR4)*

No kidding. That really sucks


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (MikeHock)*

Too bad it looked like this before it got wasted.








As the owner of a 2 door, I whole heartily give your wanton destruction of a very rare car a http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Next time, smash up a Jetta, not a 1 of 500 bit of Audi history. I know a fellow that would have killed for that roof.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (BillLeBob)*

man when I saw this car show up to the race it had not a dent I'm with you I would not have biult it in to a race car but I just got it to save it from getting crushed. they were going to take it home and strip and smash it so I gave him $50 for it so at least it we live to race another day. 
I would sell the roof.
the door are all cut up from them putting the cage in.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_Too bad it looked like this before it got wasted.








As the owner of a 2 door, I whole heartily give your wanton destruction of a very rare car a http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Next time, smash up a Jetta, not a 1 of 500 bit of Audi history. I know a fellow that would have killed for that roof.


And someone that really, really wanted those doors.


----------



## MikeHock (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (04 Rabbit Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04 Rabbit Man* »_man when I saw this car show up to the race it had not a dent I'm with you I would not have biult it in to a race car but I just got it to save it from getting crushed. they were going to take it home and strip and smash it so I gave him $50 for it so at least it we live to race another day. 
I would sell the roof.
the door are all cut up from them putting the cage in.


So you wanted to save it from the crusher by putting it in basically a demolition derby? Thanks for the laugh, too bad about a very rare Audi.
Next time get a car worth junking.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (MikeHock)*

I would have paid a lot more than $50 for both of those doors.


----------



## jokerklock (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (MikeHock)*

Are you guys reading a different post???

He didn't smash up this car, he bought it from the guy who did... He bought this car as is and is wondering what to do with it now. He understands this is a rare car that is precisely why he did not let it go to the crusher.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (jokerklock)*

Yeah, we see it. The car was wrecked when he bought it but the front end of a 5+5 is no different from a regular 4k. It's the doors and glass that are rare parts. The doors were destroyed in the installation of the cage. It's essentially worth no more than a regular demolished 4k now.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (cursed)*

It's really frustrating to me since he's so close (relatively) in Washington. My car is white also. He does say that it was the PO that did most of the damage and the cage though so...


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (cursed)*

well maybe you guys don't want to here it but we got in to the reno lemonds race. I am planing to put the turbo engine out of my 5000 in to this for that race. we may even cut and paste on the 5000 front end to have a 4500 5+5 turbo! we will see. 
By the way I did not kill this car the po did all the cutting of the doors and crashing of a nice clean car. But it will have new life with me and I hope it will not be a waste!








any wild Idaes about how to make the car more of a lemon wold be great.
Thanks


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (cursed)*

the flat side
















Broken mount even. ooch!
















all and all not too bad for a lemon.
and the doner car.








more parts


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (04 Rabbit Man)*

No, I think everyone here can appreciate that it's being used for what it can be and not sent off to the crusher right off. It was a little unclear at first but I think everyone knows you didn't kill the car. 
Personally for me, I see way too many 2-door 4k's in the junkyard with the doors beat to hell. A little frustrating.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (04 Rabbit Man)*

I keep thinking that the engie would work better in the back??
mid engine RWD any one?


----------



## jdefacto (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (04 Rabbit Man)*

and for the record - all who are interested...
the door skin was not destroyed with the cage install but was peeled off with the wreck
and how would i know? it was my car. we got taken out going through the front chicane and one of our less experienced pilots didn't counter steer - at all
there's video on jalopnik


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (jdefacto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdefacto* »_ 
and how would i know? it was my car. 

Then I wlil direct my anger at you. You were too foolish to know what you had. You destroyed a rare car with a slew of parts that are now gone for ever. 5+5's are now down one more of the original 500. Shame on you. Shame on you. SHAME ON YOU!
Next time go trash a Jetta.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (BillLeBob)*

here we go!
























nose, fenders are off and now the engine is out on the ground. also a plan change I will be putting an aba in this car too that way the parts will be the same for both and we can have one spair engine. It's coming. :


----------



## bulletsballer (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (04 Rabbit Man)*

lol, how'd u get those fenders off hank? lol


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (bulletsballer)*

well after we hooked the truck to the fender with a chain they fell right off!


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (04 Rabbit Man)*

engine is on the ground now and the ABA is going on the othe 4000 trany I have. so I hope to have it running next weekend.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (04 Rabbit Man)*

X-member and trans are in just need to install the ABA. looks like I'll need to make a mount for the cluch cable that will go around the oil cooler and filter thats on the ABA. I can't use the 4000 oil filter housing on the ABA. that will also mean that I need to cut the engine mount down first then install the engine and fab the cable mount in place.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (04 Rabbit Man)*

Engine is in fuel sys is on the car and I hope to run it tomaro. 
Has any one ever seen an ABA in a audi befor?
























The custom clutch cable mount to clear the filter.











_Modified by 04 Rabbit Man at 3:34 PM 5-12-2009_


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (04 Rabbit Man)*

Here is a the doner trany and x member when I slid it out on a hood








waiting out the rain








next on the list is to get the struts cut down so I can run Rabbit inserts and threded sleves on them.
















the rabbit strut on the right will help get strok at a lower ride hight.
also I have a box of springs to pick from.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (04 Rabbit Man)*

It's alive!!


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (04 Rabbit Man)*

I´m glad you´re going to get some more life out of the car. good luck.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (jackfrost1031)*

drove it today!
got to have it done tomaro!!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

awesome!


----------



## zombie_BLB (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (04 Rabbit Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04 Rabbit Man* »_X-member and trans are in just need to install the ABA. looks like I'll need to make a mount for the cluch cable that will go around the oil cooler and filter thats on the ABA. 

My utter hatred of your project is preventing me from telling you about the proper bolt on for this.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (04 Rabbit Man)*

I think you don't get it or did not read it but thanks for not helping me.
like I need your help.
I wish that you guys could enjoy what we did with this car.
we had a ton of fun with a crash 4000 that is now very fast for a lemons car.


----------



## Meinherrz451 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (04 Rabbit Man)*

I think its pretty cool but I'm not a fanatic of these cars. Not hardcore at least but I'm only 19 so what do I know. Good luck with it all though at least your giving it some life again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zombie_BLB (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (04 Rabbit Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04 Rabbit Man* »_I think you don't get it or did not read it but thanks for not helping me.
like I need your help.


No I get it. You spent an hour or so building an erector set of angle iron to clear the filter housing. All you needed to do was use a 1.8T AEB filter housing and the original 1.7L clutch cable mount.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (zombie_BLB)*

it took 20min to use a few bits of free angle iron and no I don't think you get it. the bigest part of this biuld took just over a week and under $500.
any way we had a ton of fun and we are thinking of an S1 knock off for the next race.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (04 Rabbit Man)*









rolling out.


----------



## zombie_BLB (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (04 Rabbit Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04 Rabbit Man* »_ 









As a former owner of both a 2 door 4K and a GTV-6..... this pic makes me very sad.


----------



## jackason22 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (04 Rabbit Man)*

IDK, I don't see the big deal?? I personally rather see a old crashed Audi go this route than to a crusher. We dump money and endless hours into these cars because We love 'em and they are fun. I don't see anyone complaining about the infamous "General Lee" and that isn't really a far cry from this one...unless You have bolted in a turbo from a Catapillar bulldozer and are push 700HP. Anyway it looks like you are having fun with it...that the point, right?
CJ


----------



## Asphalt Unlimited (May 24, 2008)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (jackason22)*

giving it a second chance at life is a great thing, no matter what you decided to do with it.
Props!


----------



## zombie_BLB (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (jackason22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackason22* »_IDK, I don't see the big deal?? I personally rather see a old crashed Audi go this route than to a crusher. 
CJ


The problem is the car was not crashed before some dumb ass ( not the OP) chopped it up to make a race car. 1 of 500. Doors and roof were worth $1K to the right buyer... if not more. There are ( were) parts on that car that I looked high and low for for 3 years with no luck that I can see smashed up for no reason other than a bit of fun. 2 door 4K's are rare... 5+5's are non existant now. Thats the big deal.
While the OP is not resposnible for the initial damage, I see a ton of rare parts smashed for fun under his watch.

_Quote, originally posted by *jackason22* »_ I don't see anyone complaining about the infamous "General Lee" and that isn't really a far cry from this one... CJ


The General Lee is a 4 door 84 4K ( or 80/90 Typ 81). About 20-30K of those were built. 500 vs 20-30K. See why some of us might be miffed?


----------



## jackason22 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (zombie_BLB)*

Thank you for stating the obvious...anyone following this thread already realizes that. Perhaps you should direct your "utter hatred" towards the previous owner...oh yeah that wouldn't make sense either huh?


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (jackason22)*

yes having fun is the point thank you. and we had a ton of fun with this bent up car. In fact it was way faster than I would have ever deamed. we were in fourth over all when the aba let go. then we went and fond a rabbit to steel a 1.6 out of so that we could finish the race the next day!


----------



## autobahnracing28 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (zombie_BLB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zombie_BLB* »_
The problem is the car was not crashed before some dumb ass ( not the OP) chopped it up to make a race car. 1 of 500. Doors and roof were worth $1K to the right buyer... if not more. There are ( were) parts on that car that I looked high and low for for 3 years with no luck that I can see smashed up for no reason other than a bit of fun. 2 door 4K's are rare... 5+5's are non existant now. Thats the big deal.
While the OP is not resposnible for the initial damage, I see a ton of rare parts smashed for fun under his watch.


Just shut the f up! 


_Modified by StormChaser at 8:14 AM 5-29-2009_


----------



## Asphalt Unlimited (May 24, 2008)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (zombie_BLB)*

hey, to each his own you know. You wouldn't have done this with the car, sure, but he is not you. there is no problem with what he did. No need to get pissed because someone "destroyed an audi". Its a piece of metal, nothing more, sure we love these cars, but everyone has their own ideas of what is fun to use them for.


----------



## zombie_BLB (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (autobahnracing28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autobahnracing28* »_
Just shut the f up! If you want to live in a perfect world go join your buddy Obama and his delusional cult and sit by a fire singing kumbaya.

Why on earth would you assume that I am a fan of Obama based on my dislike of your project? It is yours...right?
I'm a fan of all sorts of odd stuff and odd points of view, but your assumption that I'm a fan of our current president based on automotive projects is way, way over the top. My sociopolitical views would leave you breathless in the scope and depth of thier "conservativeness". But I keep my views to myself. To each his own. Wait... would that apply to this car situation? Sure it would. However, to each his own becomes folly in my eyes when someone destroys something useable in the name of fun. I'm happy to tell you as much. 

I've said my peace regarding the destruction of the 5+5. It was foolish and wastefull in the name of a few hours of fun. Your side has stated your "F'ing" views quite well. If you would like to debate my political views... Let's go, but be ready. Oh, do you happen to live on a street with an arborical name? Just curious... no reason.


_Modified by zombie_BLB at 6:40 PM 5-28-2009_


----------



## Asphalt Unlimited (May 24, 2008)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (zombie_BLB)*

yes, to each his own does apply to this situation. but just because you don't agree with the way he went about this project (which btw, the car was toast to begin with, before this guy even started it), doesn't mean you have any right to say that he was "destorying something usable in the name of fun". again, this was his car, not yours. If you didn't like the project, keep it to yourself, he posted this in the idea that people would appreciate him not just crushing it.
"it is better to be silent and thought a fool than to open one's mouth and prove it" think of that next time you want to post your creative bashing on someone who took $50 worth of metal that was once a car and make it a fun toy for a short amount of time.
i also don't agree with autobahn telling you to shut the f up, a little uncalled for, there are ways to discuss this without that, as i've demonstrated, and you have kept your composer as well, even though you are posting your views in a little bit of an unorthidox way.
-Shaun


----------



## autobahnracing28 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (zombie_BLB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zombie_BLB* »_
Why on earth would you assume that I am a fan of Obama based on my dislike of your project? It is yours...right?
I'm a fan of all sorts of odd stuff and odd points of view, but your assumption that I'm a fan of our current president based on automotive projects is way, way over the top. My sociopolitical views would leave you breathless in the scope and depth of thier "conservativeness". But I keep my views to myself. To each his own. Wait... would that apply to this car situation? Sure it would. However, to each his own becomes folly in my eyes when someone destroys something useable in the name of fun. I'm happy to tell you as much. 

I've said my peace regarding the destruction of the 5+5. It was foolish and wastefull in the name of a few hours of fun. Your side has stated your "F'ing" views quite well. If you would like to debate my political views... Let's go, but be ready. Oh, do you happen to live on a street with an arborical name? Just curious... no reason.

_Modified by zombie_BLB at 6:40 PM 5-28-2009_

Duh, read you like a book. You have been ragging on this thread for no reason and for much to long. Just shut up, give it a rest, get some sleep, take some Midol, get laid, whatever, just get off it already. 
Your political views hold no interest for me, and I wish you would keep your negative views to your self. You add nothing but negativity to this forum. You are not helpful, not constructive, not well informed, incapable of rational thought, bring down what should be a fun thread, and you have a problem with spelling easy words like "thier".
I don't reside on or in the proximity of any thoroughfare with an "arborical" name, presidential name, floriculture name, or even one with a numerical name. Hey, I can use big words also wheeeeeee








Don't mean to be offensive, maybe shut the F up was harsh, but I am not PC and never will be, I just say it like it is.

_Modified by autobahnracing28 at 7:46 PM 5-28-2009_

_Modified by autobahnracing28 at 8:16 PM 5-28-2009_


_Modified by StormChaser at 8:16 AM 5-29-2009_


----------



## zombie_BLB (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (autobahnracing28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autobahnracing28* »_
bring down what should be a fun thread 

Then I have been a sucess. This was my only intention.

_Quote, originally posted by *autobahnracing28* »_
and you have a problem with spelling easy words like "thier".


Guilty. I'm somewhat dyslexic, though spelling has never been easy. If you watch my posts ( those 7117 I had before I got banned for arguing with felllows like yourself) you can always tell when I'm on my Mac as my spelling improves dramaticly.

_Quote, originally posted by *autobahnracing28* »_
You add nothing but negativity to this forum. You are not helpful, not constructive, 

I will agree with this almost 100%. I've no desire to help out or share knowledge anymore. I have no desire to exist on the forums anymore save for the chace to be a thorn in someones side on occasion. It is what I live for. Does anyone care? Not really. That is what is great about the 'tex. You can post your pics for public display, and I can comment on them. My comments might not be what you want to hear, but hey, this is a public forum. Saying you are a fool for destroying the car is simply constructive critisim. Not to your liking? Sorry. I suspect you were unaware of what you were doing. I can understand that. Perhaps you did not realize that had you simply listed the car for sale, you could have pocketed a fair amout of cash for a car that was "toast" and moved on to one of the other cars in your little yard. How about one of the Rabbit trucks? (Did you feel that viseral gut reaction when I mentioned LeMonsing a Caddy? I got the same feeling over the 4K).
Just a $50 hunk of steel? In unknowing or caring hands it seems that this is the case. I'll let you be now so that you may continue to be smug. You must know better than I, simply because you have already done it.


----------



## zombie_BLB (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (Asphalt Unlimited)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Asphalt Unlimited* »_ If you didn't like the project, keep it to yourself, he posted this in the idea that people would appreciate him not just crushing it.


So we come to the forums only for positive reaction these days? You don't belive in negitive feedback for what others may perceive a folly? Perhaps a simple http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif would have sufficed.

_Quote, originally posted by *Asphalt Unlimited* »_"it is better to be silent and thought a fool than to open one's mouth and prove it" think of that next time you want to post your creative bashing on someone who took $50 worth of metal that was once a car and make it a fun toy for a short amount of time.

 
Perhaps I'm beleaguering the point. My intent is to make you realize that not everyone may like what has been done. Perhaps only 2-3 other people. Perhaps just me. However, I have the ability to tell you as such, and I have. To each his own is fine. Just be aware that that individuality has it's critics, and I happen to be one of them.


_Quote, originally posted by *Asphalt Unlimited* »_even though you are posting your views in a little bit of an unorthidox way.


I think some of the old timers in the Fox forum might agree that I have showed an amazing degree of "normal" in this thread. You have no idea how unorthidox I am.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (zombie_BLB)*

Wow what the hell are you going on about now??
what ever man thanks for your input.
Any way the car ran good for most of the first day right up to the point where #3 droped a vavle and beat the heck out of the piston. So we still wanted to run the next day and needed to find an engine. Jay Lamm put out a call over the PA and soon we found a doner car. A 1980 rabbit with a 1.6 in it. we pulled the aba out by hand no engine hoist to be found. then installed the 1.6 remounted the air flow meater and re tuned it to run the small engine. It ran well for most of the day but in the end was towed across the line after locking up on the last lap. But it was a ton of fun to test our team amd see what we could do with so littel.


----------



## Asphalt Unlimited (May 24, 2008)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (zombie_BLB)*

i could've worded that better. Not saying you shouldn't post just because you dislike it, more to the fact that there was no need to bash him on the subject.
And check your post above the one i'm quoting you seem to be getting my words confused with others.
And yeah to me its a $50 hunk of metal. Would you honestly restore thta car?


----------



## Asphalt Unlimited (May 24, 2008)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (04 Rabbit Man)*

keep up the fun


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (Asphalt Unlimited)*

Everyone, calm down...seriously...and keep the politics out of this. 
I was very sad to hear that a 5+5 was being sacrificed as a Lemons car...but I applaud the new owner for giving it a second chance at life. Oh, where in the heck did y'all get the idea that there were only 500 5+5s? WAY WAY WAY off. There were clsoe to 13,000 of them world wide and the USA got slightly under 10% of that, or close to 1,200 of them (my family was GIVEN a brand new one FREE when we bought our UrQ, it had been sitting unwanted on a dealers lot for 2 gtears because it was a stripper withj no optionsw, not even a radio...god wish I still had that car)...


----------



## zombie_BLB (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_ . Oh, where in the heck did y'all get the idea that there were only 500 5+5s? WAY WAY WAY off. There were clsoe to 13,000 of them world wide and the USA got slightly under 10% of that, or close to 1,200 of them 

The 1200 figure for 1981 encompasses both 5+5 and coupe sales for 1981. 13000 world wide? How many were 2 doors...... 500. The balance were 4 doors produced for the "down under" market, just a Audi 90 with a 5+5 badge stuck on it. The 5+5 was a one year old stop gap model before US Coupe sales could begin. There was no market for it. It simply existed for people who had to have the 5 banger and could not wait for the Coupe. After the Coupe arrived mid to late 1981, no one wanted the 5+5.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (zombie_BLB)*

All 5+5s qwere 2 door. It was the 4e that could be had as a 2 door or 4 door. I've owned a 5+5 and would give my left nut to science to have it back. Helios Metalic Blue and in almost perfect condkition when my mother convinced me to sell it for a a"more reliable" car to go to college with...a 1988 Audi 90 4-cyl 3spd auto...most craptacular Audi ever made...


----------



## zombie_BLB (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_All 5+5s qwere 2 door. 

In the US. The model was offered in Australia as a 4 door so as to make it easier to load Fosters and kangaroos into the back.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (zombie_BLB)*

Today we put the car on the scales and its 1901lbs w/o driver not bad for what it is. I also found an ABA engine at the wrecking yard today. so I think we will go back together that way again.
I like the power of the 2.0 it ran good up tell it went.


----------



## autobahnracing28 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (04 Rabbit Man)*

Oh no say it ain't so 







You bastard, you heathen, you really bad person. That is the only car of its kind in the whole world. Some one should slap you.








Whoya, it lives to fight another day







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (autobahnracing28)*

From Jay Lamm
"LeMONS ON GOOD MORNING AMERICA
I agree: The mind reels. But assuming you're not too hungover to bother, check out the LeMons feature on ABC's Good Morning America tomorrow (Saturday, May 30th). The LeMons segment should air 25 or 30 minutes into the show. (Which starts, by definition, hella early most places--check your local listings.)"
They did stick a camra in my face we will see if it made the cut!


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (04 Rabbit Man)*

well Jay Lamm said the car has a $50 value after that race so now we have some room to work with it. It will be faster then ever now!


----------



## jackason22 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (04 Rabbit Man)*

oddly enough this is my favorite thread...like catching the updates. Sorta like news at 11pm.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (jackason22)*

the car just left of a make over!
I cann't wait to show you what we are going to do!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (04 Rabbit Man)*

Dude I had seen a 5+5 at a yard of a tuning shop once. I asked the guy about it and he explained he didn't know what the 5+5 meant. The car sat there for at least a year doing nothing, it had some CIS issues that no one knew about or something. It was straight as an arrow and no rust at ALL, in New England!!!! The guy prolly would have given it to me for a song but I was stupid and had no idea what the car was or meant at the time. I did think it was awesome to have a 5-speed, 5-pot 2-door.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (zeusenergy)*










mooooore moooooore


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: 4000 5+5 Lemons car biuld! (Shawn M.)*

Got the new engine for the car now. it will have an ABA 2.0 again and this time I will go throw it and make it better than just a used engine. I plan to use some of the four fifty in biulding the engine I found a used cam and I think we can get some good power out of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Question, and this is NOT criticism...why are you putting a 4-cylinder in a 5+5? Waht made the 5+5 sepcial was the 5-cylinder engine (versus the 4e). Why not put a massaged MC engine in it?


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

well the engine that was in the car was junk when I got it. It had been over heated a few times and then crashed. my plan at first was to put the 5000 turbo engine I have in it but after much talk and head banging we wanted to have and engine that was lighter easyer to work on and that we could get cheep parts for. Now that being said we did drop a vavle in the last ABA so maybe we may the wrong choice? Other than that I also have a spare trans for a 4cyl and many other 4cyl parts so it just makes it easyer to biuld a 4 banger. If you have an idea on how to make the 5cly turbo last and work well under race conditions than I would love to hear it. I just don't know if that can last like we need?? Thanks for the question.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (04 Rabbit Man)*

Dam you now you got me thinking about the turbo engine again.....


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (04 Rabbit Man)*

Cage out the front of the car enough to protect the major stuff, heck you're already running some wierd stuff in the nose anyway... and make sure the MC can get sufficient oiling and clamp the mother out of the hoses. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The MC is plain bulletproof, as long as the wiring and hoses are sorted!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

An MC engine will be FAR stronger/stouter than any ABA. The are literally indestructible and capable of being built up to well over 500hp if one chooses. I think the "record" for an MC2 was somewhere just north of 700! You can get about 220-225hp still running CIS with nothing more than a chip and waste gate spring. Just make sure all your plumbing and wiring is good then run the biotch hard and put her away wet and she will still reward you with a pleasurable ride for a LONG time. Basically you can treat a MC engine like a Thia hooker and get away with it. 
Ditch the CIS and go for an aftermarket EFI and you can get over 300 on the stock internals and still be dead reliable, no problem. Remember, these are the engines that go 250,000-300,000 miles before even needing a valve job, biottom ends are goo9d for closer to 500,000. 
Don't forget that if you try to put a 4-cyl in there, you will need a 4-cylinder car's front clip...they aren't the same asw the 5-cylinder cars.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_An MC engine will be FAR stronger/stouter than any ABA. The are literally indestructible and capable of being built up to well over 500hp if one chooses. I think the "record" for an MC2 was somewhere just north of 700! You can get about 220-225hp still running CIS with nothing more than a chip and waste gate spring. Just make sure all your plumbing and wiring is good then run the biotch hard and put her away wet and she will still reward you with a pleasurable ride for a LONG time. Basically you can treat a MC engine like a Thia hooker and get away with it. 
Ditch the CIS and go for an aftermarket EFI and you can get over 300 on the stock internals and still be dead reliable, no problem. Remember, these are the engines that go 250,000-300,000 miles before even needing a valve job, biottom ends are goo9d for closer to 500,000. 
Don't forget that if you try to put a 4-cyl in there, you will need a 4-cylinder car's front clip...they aren't the same asw the 5-cylinder cars. 

All good advice above! Do the 5-pot.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

remember ther is only $450 to work with and it must live the hole race. My team mates and my wife are all for the ABA that way we only haul one spare engine for both team cars.








we do need to think about how much spare stuff we haul to thunder hill from Deer Park Wa.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Bah, if budget is an issue you can get an MC1 for $250. Same engine as the MC 2, but with 1 knock sensor, less compression and a bigger turbo. That's no excuse. hahahah!


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (04 Rabbit Man)*

If you had an MC engine you wouldn't NEED a spare motor!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_If you had an MC engine you wouldn't NEED a spare motor!










Exactly. Heck, I've seen one survive a `10+ mile trip with NO COOLANT (busted hose). It sounded like HELL, was really HOT but kept running...and once the hose was replaced and it was filled...everything checked out fine. Kept running no problems.


----------



## MikeHock (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

If you go for an MC motor (which I would recommend), keep CIS. Its dead reliable and wont cause the headaches that EFI CAN possess. 
EFI can be nice, but tuning it can be a royal headache. Since its a lemons car I would suggest just running the failsafe CIS, adding a chipped ecu and stiffer wg spring. I got both of those for my old 4ktq for 70 bucks or so. Well worth it, and best bang for your buck!


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MikeHock)*

I am running CIS basic with the ABA now and CIS-E out of the 5000 means more work and more wiring than what I have now. Wait tell you see what we are doing to the body hehe you will crap your paints...







we will see how much time we have for engine refit,


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (04 Rabbit Man)*

looks like we may be heading to the frist Chump Car race in portland.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (04 Rabbit Man)*

ok I'll have pics later on but this car has been trans formed in to a S1 replica! Dave has been working hare on the mods and It looks very cool!!!


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (04 Rabbit Man)*









this is what we are going for 








this is where we are at


_Modified by 04 Rabbit Man at 6:30 AM 8-27-2009_


----------



## ChumpCarNW (Aug 27, 2009)

Can't wait to see it on the track! Let me know if you need anything, or if you have any questions!


----------



## ozkrow (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (ChumpCarNW)*

Rabbit Man 04!!! wow...is that the audi 4000 5+5. very nice! 
just thought i would clear up the story on this car a bit. It was never jdefacto's car. he was on our race team,but the car belonged to our shop forman. he found the car on ebay. it was posted there for a few months and no one bought it. it was sitting in colorado with a seized engine. our shop forman bought it had it shipped to southern california,broke the engine free with a braker bar and got it running. 6 guys in our shop all chipped in and put a cage in it and ran the lemons...you all now the result. We had 1 hour to go and we crashed. we were planing on putting a audi 200 turbo engine and quattro drive line in it,but it didnt happen. 
our forman knew how rare it was,but since no one was jumping over it on ebay he picked it up. believe me most of the interior distruction that occured on that car happened with out the teams approval. lets just say that a few members thought tearing apart the car would make it faster







. so they did it when they were a lone







. 
good news is we have a new race car some thing most of you will approve of, an 1998 audi a4 quattro and we also have a 200 10v turbo quattro. we were hoping to see rabbit man at buttonwillow!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Wow, gotta sasy I like it. Glad it is being put to good use.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

Sweet Good to hear the hole tail of how the car cam to be a crap can racer. I don't think we will make button this go around.
we still want to make the car mid engine RWD with a 5000 turbo engine but we will see about that for next race.


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (04 Rabbit Man)*

Man that is soooo cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ozkrow (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (04 Rabbit Man)*

we took our A4 to buttonwillow and boy...we got no love from anyone. everyone was just







at us. they docked us 450 laps. i guess they never heard of a $500 a4 with sludge issues a blown turbo etc. we put a oil pump in it bought a used turbo off ebay for 80bucks and put a cage in it. we found 3 beat up S4 wheels and 1 17 that was a diffrent style. everyone thought we had a real S4. we had the hood open and all and they still thought it was an S4







it was 100% stock. we did ok considering the 450 penalty but the radiator gave up so we finished early. here are some pics
http://jalopnik.com/5346443/th...rt-12


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

S4's have 2 turbos though and are v6 right!??!


----------



## Meinherrz451 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (kuma85)*

Yeah aparantly those people didnt think to check for S4 badging or the fact that they're 2.8 V6 twin turbos. It says right on the engine cover "Bi-Turbo" and all the tubing is very visible. I just completely destroyed a 1998 A4 1.8t in a roll over accident caused by oil and stone and bald tires.







The S1 replica looks pretty sick though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (Meinherrz451)*

s4 is 2.7 with a k03 on each side


----------



## Meinherrz451 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

Oh yeah thats right, idk why I was thinkin 2.8, forgot audi also made the 2.7, good catch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ozkrow (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (Meinherrz451)*

i think they were all scared of the power of quattro. there are a ton of bmw fan boys. there was another A4 quattro there,but his car gave up an hour in. his car was chipped, exhaust and a list of other mods and he still couldn't catch our stock 1.8t. those bmws had a more power on the straights,but we would catch them with ease on the turns. driving the A4q is so much fun. all the rules about passing on the inside,picking a line etc really didn't apply at the lemons. if we wanted to pass on the outside we did,if they were blocking us we would pass where ever there was an opening and boy were they hating us for that. so who ever wants to get a lemons team going we can sure use some more Audi's on the track. they next one in southern cali is prob. this time next year. we will be going to that one. they are having a similar race at willow springs in January. its a 24 hours straight race. who's game?


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (ozkrow)*

come to portland and rune the chumpcar race it would be cool to have another Audi.


----------



## ozkrow (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (04 Rabbit Man)*

haha i wish we could. we will be running the the chumpcar here at willowsprings. maybe we will make a run to thunderhill next year.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (ozkrow)*

the roof is cut and the rear wing is under way.








This is where the metal came from.








The engine doner.


----------



## ozkrow (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (04 Rabbit Man)*

very nice. hows the interior. you still using the cage it had in it?


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (ozkrow)*

well I added some bars and I will add some more befor we race it.


----------



## ozkrow (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (04 Rabbit Man)*

we will prob. add those bars running along side your engine. last lemons we had to go home due to the radiator. we will protect the engine as best we can this time.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*









Now we have a coupe!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Nice work! I was wondering how you were going to reproduce the sail panels...


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

We are getting to the down and dirty point we need the car ready for testing in three weeks. I should have the scirocco engine fires off this week and be track testing next friday.







Dam we have some work to do!!


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

The body work is done and now its time for paint! oh and I gess we need an engine in there some time.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *04 Rabbit Man* »_I gess we need an engine in there some time.



Anything other than a turbo I-5 would be sacrilege...


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

yes I do think you are right but for this race it will be an ABA NA. But don't worry a I5 turbo is waiting in the wings with Q running gear behind it. I hope to have the turbo 4x4 stuff in for the Spokane Race in July 2010.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (04 Rabbit Man)*

we got our car numbers to day the Audi will be #1 and the Scirocco will be #10


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *04 Rabbit Man* »_yes I do think you are right but for this race it will be an ABA NA. But don't worry a I5 turbo is waiting in the wings with Q running gear behind it. I hope to have the turbo 4x4 stuff in for the Spokane Race in July 2010.


Not that I doubt you are capable of it...but do you know what's needed to swap in quattro running gear? Mucho cutting and welding and a donor 4000 quattro for the floorpan...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

BTW, when you are DONE with it...and no longerr want it...I call first dibs to purchase...


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (04 Rabbit Man)*

















rear wing done!
paint is going on now.


----------



## superdave4000 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

I have a few donor 4kq's (one with auction receipt for $65, others were free) and I am well aware of the amount of cutting to do it right is is huge, but the amount of cutting to to it good enough or "not quite right" is significantly less.
But you are right, very few advantages over just starting over with a 4kq, most of the peices would be swapable, especially the hard ones.
Dave G


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Please do it "right", and then use a proper turbo I5...then sell me the results...wanna trade a 1993 RX-7 R1? lol


----------



## superdave4000 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

I'm afraid you do not understand how "not right" the car is now.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Ah, ok, sorry...but even it it just LOOKS good and drives OK...I'd still be interested in the end...


----------



## superdave4000 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

That is the crazy thing, the left front strut is nowhere near where it belongs, you can see wrinkles in the firewall from it having moved, nonvented rotors on the front, drum rear and the body is twisted enough the trunklid didn't fit well.
With all that the car drove great, seemed like it could outbrake nearly anyone, I thought the car handled great, wearing tires much more evenly that I thought a fwd could. Our biggest issue was driveability as we had no tune time and were trying to run the aba 2.0 on cis.
We are so much further ahead this time as we pulled the engine today and should have the engine in a month before the race.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (superdave4000)*

Dave you make it sound like we got ripped off when we paid $50 for it?
the car did drive very well for what it is.


----------



## superdave4000 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (04 Rabbit Man)*

You remember my first question when you said you bought it for $50, WHY?
And how hard we laughed on the way home about how good it did.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (superdave4000)*

ya well we were thinking it was just a car to make some laps in but dam it was fast for a POS.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

moar pictaaaaarss


----------



## superdave4000 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

Just hold on to your boost, a little more paint and there will be pics.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (superdave4000)*

maybe if you do a littel dance he we let me post more pix








he wants it to be like done befor the pix go up but trust me its fricken cool!!


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (04 Rabbit Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04 Rabbit Man* »_maybe if you do a littel dance he we let me post more pix








he wants it to be like done befor the pix go up but trust me its fricken cool!!









DEAL!







<-- = ME! haha


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

Spy shot of it on the trailer in the driveway.


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (04 Rabbit Man)*

I've not changed my mind about this project, but it is somewhat comforting to see the continued dedication, I think.


----------



## superdave4000 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (winstonsmith84)*

Just to help you out, a little story;
Several years ago I needed a fender for my 4kq, the cheapest one I found was on a 4000 2dr that I had to buy the entire car for $50.
After removal of the fender, not knowing of any value in the remaining parts, I took the rest to the scrap yard to be crushed.
Now if you think a 4000 2dr is so valueable I do have another one in my yard in original condition (no collision damage or rust, 4cyl).


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (superdave4000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superdave4000* »_ 
Now if you think a 4000 2dr is so valueable I do have another one in my yard in original condition (no collision damage or rust, 4cyl).

I suspect a fellow on here named Derracuda would be interested, as well as a fellow named Cursed. Either will do the car right.


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (winstonsmith84)*


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco R16V)*









Body work done?


----------



## perickomx (Nov 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

vey nice work...


----------



## ozkrow (Aug 28, 2009)

more pics. very cool to see whats happpening tp our old car!


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (ozkrow)*

































well what do you think?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I think...sell it to me when you are done...assuming its not destroyed... itr looks fantastic.


----------



## Meinherrz451 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

Thats gonna be the coolest 24 hour of lemons car ever ever.


----------



## superdave4000 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pictures*

Full pictures should be up tomorrow!
Body is done and assembled, waiting for light to take pic's.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (superdave4000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superdave4000* »_
Now if you think a 4000 2dr is so valueable I do have another one in my yard in original condition (no collision damage or rust, 4cyl).

Pics?


----------



## superdave4000 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cursed)*

I am not really looking to sell, someone would have to want one pretty bad to talk me into selling. The other poster was talking like he thought they were worth a lot.


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (superdave4000)*

























16 DAYS till race


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco R16V)*

testing at spokane track day friday!


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (04 Rabbit Man)*

testing went well we now know what needs to be done and have just under a week to do it!
wish us luck!!
we will need it.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

how did you guys like it?
good luck!!


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

It may have too much down force??
we don't have 800hp








but over all it went well! found a few things to fix.
It will be a blast.
Dave and I worked on the cars for another 9 hours today and I hope to be able to load them after a few more hours tomaro.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

what engine do you have again?


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

we just have a littel 2.0 ABA 120hp ish


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (04 Rabbit Man)*

















wow what a race
both cars finished


_Modified by 04 Rabbit Man at 12:21 AM 11-4-2009_


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

holy crap!


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (04 Rabbit Man)*

Looks like you got the door prize!


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (URQ)*

ya well I told Dave I'd like to keep the door for wall art in my shop so he said he would make a new one for the car when he rebiulds it. Dave you will rebiuld the body work right?


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (04 Rabbit Man)*

When the brakes failed i stuffed the car into the tirewall at T7 the first of three crashes
























sorry dave


----------



## ozkrow (Aug 28, 2009)

argg that sucks! im begining to think our old 4000 was meant to be destroyed! lol


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (ozkrow)*

it will be back and better than ever this I know!


----------



## superdave4000 (Sep 20, 2009)

*That was the minor hit*

While I was on the track, it took a much harder hit and they were too busy pulling the frame out of the tire to take pic's.
But from what we have done, nothing that can't be patched.


----------



## autobahnracing28 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok, tell the whole story already. You replaced a blown engine with a junkyard engine, total brake failure, tore the nose off in one wall hit then had the frame horn and roll cage slamed back into the tire on the last wall hit, and then.............................................................................................
You set the fastest lap time of the race. Yes I think it will be back on the track again, faster than ever. Tough car, tougher crew!

_Modified by autobahnracing28 at 7:45 PM 11-6-2009_


_Modified by autobahnracing28 at 7:46 PM 11-6-2009_


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (autobahnracing28)*

OK 
Well we did work our butts off keeping cars on the track. I know I still had fun. 
here is a brief run down of repairs.
Audi
Engine swap
Brake bleed 
Reinstall #2 spark plug (came out on its own)
First wall hit & brake conversion to rabbit stuff (ran out of audi parts)
Second wall hit had to go to the frame rack (my 3500 dodge + strap)
T boned by a mustang trying to keep up in the wet spun right in to me.
The timing was great there was only one time that both cars were in for work at the same time.
Scirocco
Fuel tuning (running lean)
loss of compression lead to an in frame rebuild with the pistons out of the audis engine and reusing a head gasket (had to retorque the head but held after that)
Fuel pump died so we put a new one in.
Low brake peddle so we installed a new master helped a bit.
Clutch was not disengaging right so we pulled the trans and changes pressure plate and clutch shaft.
The sincros were gone in third forth and fifth but I had given our spare trans to another teem so we just kept running it.
heck that dose not even look like that much work when you write it out like that.
Thanks to all of the team it took every one to make it happen!








A big thanks to Sam for keeping everyone on task and knowing what to do, you are an awesome crew chef.
Also thanks to all the teams that cheered us on and helped us out. It was great to see all the people waving and clapping for us when we came back on the track after major repairs.
Hank 








after the first wall hit.








after the second wall hit








after the mustang hit me.


----------



## autobahnracing28 (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh, forgot about the juvenile/jackass in the orange #69 mustang that ran out of talent when he hit you the first time then intentionally tried to take you out a second time. 
The more it got beat up, the faster it went. Good Job!


----------



## superdave4000 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: (autobahnracing28)*

This is what I have typed up and a preview of a web page, less pictures.
A friend bought this car after a team had crashed it in a 24 hours of Lemons race http://www.24hoursoflemons.com/
(pic or two of car) 
You can see the crash here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPc0bAOce64

We sort of patched it together and ran it at the Reno/Fernley Lemons race. Because the 5cyl. Engine had been overheated several times we put in an ABA code 2.0l engine.
It looked really sad with Jetta fenders and a PT cruiser nose on it that was mounted upside down. With the fenders mounted to the inner fenders you can see how far off the body was twisted. The strut tower is still very far back, up and in, but Hank aligned it as best possible.
We barely got it running the day we were leaving for Reno, and spent all day Friday (testing day in Reno) trying to get some drivability out of it. At the end of the day, the best we could get still had a huge dead spot in the midrange and with the wide ratio transmission the car had to be over revved every shift to get it to pull the next gear. Well it ran that way most of the first day before a valve gave up. Then there was a tough decision, hang out at the track and sleep that night or find an engine (since we left a spare at home) and swap it in. We found a 1.6 and put it in and almost had it running before midnight.
The next day it had a lot less power, but it ran great, well until that engine gave up. Fortunately it gave up at the end of the day and we were able to get towed across the finish line to take the checker.
Well I had an amazing time at the track, the car surprised all of us, and it actually drove great. The previous owner upgraded it to powerslot rotors (solid not vented) and it still had rear drums, but it had great braking ability. While we disagreed on if it over-steered or under-steered, it was close and we agreed it handled great. 
I decided to go crazy with theme and build it to look like the Audi Pikes Peak S1 that won in 1985, 86, and 87.
(pic of car)
Needing to keep from spending money on theme that could be spent on performance items, the conversion would need to be done without spending any money. I started by collecting hoods, doors and roofs from a couple of body shops. While asking for tin from a few friends, I was offered some sheet aluminum that he had laying around from a long time ago (it looks like it was part of a shipping wrapper) and while it was too thin to use for the body, I found it to be perfect for building the rear wing, along with some tent poles and some plywood.
(Pic of hoods)
Armed with a box of rivets, a metal shear and a picture of the real car that I had printed off of my computer, I started on it.
I reattached 4000 fenders after cutting and bending existing metal to hold the fenders in the desired position. The only thing I needed to outsource was bending the rocker panels in a metal brake, which I almost needed to cut down to 4’ as that was the biggest brake I was able to find for a while but I did find someone who would bend it for me for free.
After that all bending was done with vise grips and a hammer. I also went through quite a bit of cardboard which was used as patterns.
For the rear wing I wanted to try and look as correct as possible, but needed it to minimize it’s function, because with only approximately 150 hp instead of 750 the real car had, we couldn’t afford the drag. Luckily I just helped my mom clean out a storage area and she was throwing out some old tents, so I decided to use the tent poles as stiffeners while using some plywood glued together and shaped to the desired chord for the wing.
The factory wing is difficult to describe, but similar to a biplane there are two wing platforms with each platform divided into three separate wing elements that are lined up one behind the other and different angles of attack. To minimize effect as well as simplify construction I am only using two elements on a single platform, and if we find there is still too much drag, the design will allow it to be adjusted easily.
Once I was satisfied with the shape, it was off to paint. Well roll out of the garage and attack with rattle cans anyway. Fortunately the car was already in white so it did not take too much to sharpen it up. But here I really wished I knew about spray can triggers as I nearly killed my finger painting. Then for trying to match the correct paint job and sponsorship logos for the car, I tried many different methods. Stencil and spray, tape off and spray, free hand, tape off and trace the tape, but the best seemed to be stencil and trace with sharpie and then have my daughter fill in with paint.
It looked so good; it really needed to have a hood even though it was unlikely we would be able to use the hood, as the intake for the 4cyl engine we are using again is so tall.
We have fixed the scirocco as it didn’t survive Reno either and expanded the team to have enough drivers to run a true 24 hour race that is being put on by Chump Car
http://chumpcar.com/ on Halloween. Chump Car is similar to Lemons in many ways, most importantly trying to take the need for money out of racing and put the fun back in.
11 days to the race and we still have not fired the engine; I really hope we get it running before we leave for the track!
Well, in the end we got the car running great a few days before we left for Portland and our list of needs for the car were whittled down to a few wants.
Once in Portland we rolled through safety tech without any issues and didn’t have any problems with the “cheating” inspection either. The Audi got a lot of compliments and was well received by all.
I was allowed to have the first drive and took the green flag at 12:30 and started off very slow, driving like crap because I was watching gauges more than the track (this was the first time around PIR) and made it ~5 laps before oil pressure problems and bad lower end noises started.

2.5 hours later and we were back on the track with a spare motor we brought.

During the engine swap I found a CIS failure that was completely new to me, the shaft the airflow sensor plate pivots on had lost the circlip, plug and ball that locates the shaft horizontally.

After a few adjustments to the old early CIS (non-e) including the "do not touch" individual cyl. mixture screws, the car was running great and put in several hours of great racing in.

Then the brakes gave out, with earplugs (radio communication) in and a driver unfamiliar with the car, the piston pushed through the brake pad backing plate!!!!!!!!!
http://forum.chumpcar.com/inde...rakes/

When the piston went out that far, the fluid decided it would rather spill out than do it's part in slowing us down and the driver decided not to use other cars for the task, but ran out of options when a tire wall came at him fast with a concrete barrier for back up.

Well only body damage resulted, and we got to discover that the rabbit vented rotors we had as backup for the other car would bolt up. So back out on the track it went with a brake upgrade we did not plan on. 

Next driver out and it is 3:00 in the morning and the fog rolls in thick. At this time I am in our other car attempting to navigate my way around the track in the scirocco when I hear the Audi went into the wall again. This time the Armco had quite a bit more punch and pushed the frame into the tire, but still the damage is concentrated on the left front. The electric fan left a perfect imprint on the front of the radiator, while it wrapped around the lower core support bar.
Meanwhile I am busy wondering where the track goes with sudden surprises of wet grass dead ahead. But I got lucky and after a long slide through the grass, I was able to turn on a return road before hitting anything. Shortly after that I decided that I should not be on the track as the fog was getting even worse and after I radioed in but before I made it to pit in, they flagged the race and had all running cars pull up to start/finish and called a drivers meeting where we decided to red flag the race for about 3 hours until daylight.
Never say die.

So we pulled the frame out as far as we could with tow vehicle and with a little tweaking on the core support we were ready to put it back out on the track. The radiator still did not leak and we considered it form fitted. When the track went green again, we were back on the track with the Audi. 
From the pit’s we heard the Audi sounding bad and called it in to find that a spark plug had backed out, but it torqued right up and back out again.
Then while Hank was in the car and he was passing a Mustang (we did a lot of passing when we ran) the Mustang he was passing spun directly into the side of the Audi and tore the door off and opened the door opening by about a foot. After recovery and several turns later our driver was passing the Mustang again and "communicating" with the other driver through the wide-open side of our car, then the other driver blatantly and in front of corner workers tried to spin us off the track. Fortunately Hank has circle track experience too and was able to drive out of it and was able to drive on while the other driver got black-flagged. We heard the driver (not the car) kicked off the track and the car got to sit for about an hour.
We heard from other drivers that the Audi was very intimidating on the track, and part of this was due to its looks and part was that some of our drivers would draft until the last moment before pulling out and the driver was described and frantically pointing us by.
Then the hours of racing started to take it’s toll on the well used engine that we brought as a spare and it was spewing oil everywhere, so we were limiting shifts to ~4000 rpm and with the very wide gear spacing we were really just lugging it around.
I was able to drive another teams car and happened to be in front of the Audi and held it off for several laps, mostly due to the Audi being driven conservatively at that time.

27.5 hours after I started the race, I was able to be in the car to finish the race and even got one last pass in on the mustang in the last turns of the last lap.




At the same time we also were running the scirocco, which was our other team car. Here is a picture of Hank blowing it up spectacularly in a previous 24 hours of lemons race.
(hanks flaming car and holes in block)
In the opening laps it was found to need some mixture adjustments and likely we did not catch them early enough and as soon as we finished the engine swap in the Audi, it came in with melted pistons. As we didn’t have another engine we did an in-frame rebuild using the pistons out of the engine that came out of the Audi. All used gaskets and the head from the Audi. Then the fuel pump quit, and shortly after that the scirocco came in with no brakes. Bleeding did not help and while we were waiting for a master cylinder we decided to pull the transmission, as the clutch was not releasing properly. We found some improper wear and replaced the clutch, we also found a bent release shaft, a quick run down the pits to the trans that was pulled out of another car (they had installed our spare trans with a little help from us) and we had a replacement part. 
The master helped enough that the car was able to be sent out, but now the syncro’s were gone. Oh, well, careful shifts and it would last the remaining hours.
The timing was perfect as for only a very short period was both cars behind the wall. There was even a tight race between our cars and before the scirocco came in for brake problems and both cars were on the same lap.
Hank was able to finish the race in the scirocco and buzz the wall in good style.


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Meinherrz451* »_Thats gonna be the coolest 24 hour of lemons car ever ever.



_Quote, originally posted by *04 Rabbit Man* »_It may have too much down force??


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DowNnOuTDubin)*

Now the rebuild starts. We first need to fix the bent front frame hornes and I think that means some tube fame replacement up front. we will take some pics when we get the engine out.
Wish us luck








Hank


----------



## Pre95 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (04 Rabbit Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04 Rabbit Man* »_Now the rebuild starts. We first need to fix the bent front frame hornes and I think that means some tube fame replacement up front. we will take some pics when we get the engine out.
Wish us luck








Hank

This is what i like to see... I was worried all your hard work was going to end up a beer can for me to use later. Very glad to see she will be reborn!!


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Pre95)*

well we do not give up easy and the car is not any worse than when we got it. so it will be back and better than ever. The big debate is wetther or not to go four wheel drive turbo five or stay the corse and fine tune what we have. we keep going back and forth. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

At least put a turbo 5 in it, whether you go AWD or now...


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

ya we have talked about that to. may be now is the time for that??


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

A MC code engine is good for 225hp with just a chip and wastegate spring for mods...and tey are CHEAP... that old 5+5 would be a BLAST with 225hp...


----------



## superdave4000 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

First of all, I am not shy of HP. I always want more.
But the realist in me knows that HP is not always the answer.
Here is the thing, 
We really like the car, pleased with all aspects of it.
Plenty of power, brakes and handeling, so why start over instead of fine tune what we have.'s 
Both of us (the builders) want to do a AWD Turbo car, so if we do the turbo 5 in this audi, then we would need to make it AWD. Figuring that one thing the car doesn't need is nore engine hanging off the nose, esp. without adding weight to the rear (diff).
It would be easier to start with a 4kq (free) and leave the other car for the one with the S1 kit.
The advantage is that the AWD Turbo car will not have the aerodynamic and width penalty, while leaving us with the irony of having the most famous looking AWD turbo car that is not either AND having a car that is, without the look. 
While I would love to make the S1 AWD Turbo, I want relaiability more and as is, we think it is capable of top 10, maybe even top 5.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (superdave4000)*

We are how ever moving the radiator to the rear of the car so that it will be safe from tire walls.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

here is how bad the left front frame rail was bent even after we pulled it out with the big Dodge.








Here is the fix!








its coming along.
What will be the next car to biuld thats the ? 
mid engine Rocco?
turbo 4000 Q?
mid engine turbo5 rabbit pu?
wait and see.


----------



## ralleyquattro (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco R16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco R16V* »_When the brakes failed i stuffed the car into the tirewall at T7 the first of three crashes









Am I seeing things? Are these solid rotors? 
Was there no way to upgrade?


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ralleyquattro)*

No your not seeing things, we raced the car as bought, solid rotors and all. upgrades cost money and this being a "low cost" thing there was no money to upgrade anything.
Also we thought that bolt on options were much more limited than they turned out to be, we found out that rabbit rotors and calipers would bolt on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so now it does have vented 9" rotors instead of the solid 7" ones. (or whatever rediculously small size they were) 
did you notice they are "powerslot" rotors and i filled the slots with metal


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco R16V)*

the cars brakes were great for having solid rotors and I was never wanting for more front brake. This car also has drum yes drum rear brakes. I like brakes but this car stops so well we just did not mess with brakes at first also it did 2 lemonds and most of the chump car race on one set of front pads. The rears shoes are still great.
Who would have thought that Rabbit brakes would be an UP grade on and Audi.








Hank


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (04 Rabbit Man)*

Yeah the cars brakes did work good!


----------



## ayfour99 (Feb 28, 2008)

haha did the new england lemons race 2 yrs ago in ct.. had a mercedes turbo diesel. tried to run it on veggi oil and succeeded. then we were choosen for peoples curse and they stuffed our engin with all sorts of crap. BUT we cleaned it out and it lasted for 2 laps and blew.. but it was fun


----------



## superdave4000 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: (ayfour99)*

Why would a Diesel get the peoples curse?
You weren't fast were you?


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (URQ)*

It's going back together and looking better than ever!









Good work Dave!
But wait where is the radiator?


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (04 Rabbit Man)*

GO SUPERDAVE!!!


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco R16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco R16V* »_ Also we thought that bolt on options were much more limited than they turned out to be, we found out that rabbit rotors and calipers would bolt on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so now it does have vented 9" rotors instead of the solid 7" ones. (or whatever rediculously small size they were) 



You could use the g54 calipers off of the donor MK3, some 16V or 4KQ carriers and some 16V rotors for mo' powar.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (winstonsmith84)*

Ya that what I run on my Rabbit race car but these cars do real well with this set up and pads are a bit cheeper. ($250 set) I keep thinking about more rear brake like maybe even go rear disk








Also we are only running 14" wheels so the 54's are tight in them.


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (04 Rabbit Man)*

the brake balance was good with the small fronts.
I wouldn't want to go any bigger in front without addressing the balance at the same time.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco R16V)*

Ya Matt we are on that. Dave striped out the rear limiter vavles to see if that helps. I think rear disk and master change my be in order for the rocco.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (04 Rabbit Man)*

Rear diak setup from a CGT Specail Build will bolt right uo on that 5plus5.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

Yes and so will Scirocco & GLI Jetta as well as a many others. I have four or five sets but do we want rear disk brakes?


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (04 Rabbit Man)*

well the car is back in my shop and I will get the "new" engine in it soon! Woot


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (04 Rabbit Man)*

Oh HELL yeah! Gonna be watching for this!


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_Oh HELL yeah! Gonna be watching for this!
 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Muffler Bearing)*

Wait tell you see the next chumpcar / lemons biuld. can you say mid engine vw turbo pu! Woot! ok it just sliped out I had to tell some one!


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (04 Rabbit Man)*

Why did you spill the beans? it hasnt even really been started.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco R16V)*

superDave is all over it man!
I sent the entry in for Lemons Going for broken I hope we get in. Now whos driving? I know Dave and I are in but we need to fill out the roster.


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

This is 100% awesome. Great work.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (Roketdriver)*

wow... thats all I can say...


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CasaDelShawn)*

We made the cut we on in for thunderhill Lemons in May.
I can't wait..
just need to get the car ready.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (04 Rabbit Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04 Rabbit Man* »_We made the cut we on in for thunderhill

YES! Can't wait! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CasaDelShawn)*

Remounting radiator in the back today well at least we are working on it. It will be safe behind the fuel tank.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

How will it get proper air flow back there?


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

well we have to hole in the roof like the real S1 so the plan is to use that air like they did and put the rad in the trunk I post some pics as we go.


----------



## Dj_Rasta_vw (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey got a. quick question did you use rabbit struts all around with the threaded sleeves allaround or just at the front? What did you use for the rear to get it adjustable


----------



## superdave4000 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: (Dj_Rasta_vw)*

Rabbit struts on front with threaded sleves adjusted ~2" differently on the front due to damage from impact with the wall prior to us getting the car.
Stock struts in the rear, with threaded sleves.


----------



## superdave4000 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: (Dj_Rasta_vw)*

Rabbit struts on front with threaded sleves adjusted ~2" differently on the front due to damage from impact with the wall prior to us getting the car.
Stock struts in the rear, with threaded sleves.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (superdave4000)*

Sounds super-hella-cheaty to me. I'm going to protest.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*

Protest away my freind. 
The rears are also stock Rabbit rear struts. Also the fronts are 4000 housings cut down to fit the shorter rabbit incerts. 


_Modified by 04 Rabbit Man at 5:29 AM 3-12-2010_


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (04 Rabbit Man)*

Rule 2.4 would bitch-slap me if I did, which I wouldn't.


----------



## superdave4000 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*

I linked this thread to the one in the lemons forum anyway, so it's not like we are going to try and hide it.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (superdave4000)*

I don't think you guys caught the







in that. I'd never call out anybody for cheating unless they were being a complete diick about it.


----------



## superdave4000 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*

I'm sure we couldn't place in the money even if we were given a free pass to cheat all we wanted.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (superdave4000)*

what are you saying Dave? so what if we suck its still fun!!


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (superdave4000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superdave4000* »_I'm sure we couldn't place in the money even if we were given a free pass to cheat all we wanted.









Wait, there's money in crapcan racing? Dammit, I've been going about this all wrong. I've only been doing it for the fun and to drain my bank accounts and piss off my wife and....


----------



## superdave4000 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*

I didn't say we should be or are in it for the money, just that our chances of finishing that well are, well.... lets just say minimal.
No, we definatly don't suck, when we run, we run great.


----------



## superdave4000 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: (superdave4000)*

New seat is in the car, Radiator moved to the rear and dove it today,
Radiator seems to be working well there.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (superdave4000)*

The red pipes are hand warmers.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

That seems less than safe. hahahahahaha


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

Hay Dave check out this rule.
3.19: Fuel, Oil, and Coolant Lines in the Cockpit: Any fuel, oil, or coolant lines that pass through the driving compartment must be encased by heavy-duty conduit, durable steel or aluminum pipe, or strong metal plate. OE metal lines in good condition in their original location are exempt from this rule, but encasement is still recommended.


_Modified by 04 Rabbit Man at 3:42 AM 4-3-2010_


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (04 Rabbit Man)*

The Audi is almost ready to go!
I cann't wait for thunder hill


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*

Next weekend! Woohoo!


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CasaDelShawn)*

















Here is the fast looking audi!!


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

youre the man.. nice work haha


----------



## superdave4000 (Sep 20, 2009)

The car ran all day, both days, only needing brakes and repair to the panhard rod.


----------



## Meinherrz451 (Oct 2, 2008)

This is the only thread I check on anymore in the 4000 forums after selling mine. Love this car. Also love the radiator hoses/pipes running through the cockpit haha.


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

we had a ton of fun and I'm glad the brakes wore out be for the track bar broke or Dave would not have had pad backing to weld the bar together with. Spokane is next for us!!!


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

Racing Chumpcar in Spokane today 24hr event all night long!


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

We took home 5th with the audi and 7th with our Scirocco at spokane. we had a ton of fun I put up some pics soon.
Thanks to all that helped!


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

We will be running at portland on OCT 31st. in the 12hr chumpcar race!
See you there.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

updates???


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

some pics from sunday the audi took a bit of a beating again.:banghead:


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

What do you think about hanging a turbo on this thing?
:wave:


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

04 Rabbit Man said:


> What do you think about hanging a turbo on this thing?
> :wave:



Yes! What ever happened to this car?


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

hit the back wall at Portland VERY hard and we did not fix it again.
Resting in Dave's shop.


----------

